# Push Pole



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Any ideas of how I could make my own push pole?


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

do a google search for homemade push-pole. There was a company that sold the material in sock form and you just applied the resin. I have a 18 ft moonlighter I will sale you and it is very light.


----------



## Longtooth (Oct 2, 2008)

Saw one made out of Aluminum Tubing. One end made into a point, the other end a welded T. Seemed to work fine, you would have to have some way to cut and weld aluminum.


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

I use a 16-18 ft wooden dowel from Home depot with a PVC T on the end. Less than $20 and works fine. SHB


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Private Pilot (3/1/2009)*Any ideas of how I could make my own push pole?


I like the way your thinking :toast


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I'll try the aluminum tube and wooden dowel idea.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

You will save some money making your own, but you will realize very quickly why the carbon and kevlar models are worth their weight in gold!!


----------



## truklodyte (Oct 18, 2008)

Here is what I use for a push pole so don't laugh.You know the skimmer wand for the swimming pool. The one that extends out to 20ft.Thats what I use its cheap available and easy to replace an you can make a snap connection for flouder gig, an anchoring point or a push pad for poling around.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

> *truklodyte (3/4/2009)*Here is what I use for a push pole so don't laugh.You know the skimmer wand for the swimming pool. The one that extends out to 20ft.Thats what I use its cheap available and easy to replace an you can make a snap connection for flouder gig, an anchoring point or a push pad for poling around.


No need in laughing at that! Ialso have the long skimmer pole and have imagined that it could be a great push pole. I'll use mine and see how it does. The polaris can clean the pool:letsdrink


----------

